# Game: Plume/Bloom or Mold



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Lets play a game.

Which is it? 

Klugsy can't play. He already has his turn.

:ss


1992 ERdM Demi Tassi's.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Plume:ss:ss


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Plume:ss:ss


:tu


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Plume:ss:ss


I'm getting opinions that it's too 'random' to be Plume/Bloom. Also that it's not enough mold to matter either.

I thought it was Plume at first. Just looking for a consensus. Girlfriend says they smell like Fish Food... :w


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kinda hard to tell definitively from the pic, but I'm going to go with mold to be different, and because of the spottiness of it.:tu:ss

So, what did the Klugsmeister say it was??


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

looks like mold to me. When i get home i'll take some pics of plume.:tu


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

If its all the difficult to see whiteish spots, it's mold.
Plume develops evenly.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Kinda hard to tell definitively from the pic, but I'm going to go with mold to be different, and because of the spottiness of it.:tu:ss
> 
> So, what did the Klugsmeister say it was??


He suggested it was mold but not enough to matter unless they smell/taste of it.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like the beginnings of mold to me. Plume is almost crystal like (imagine a very light sprinkling of very fine salt). It's hard to tell though. Look closely, are there little threads/does it look fuzzy? If so, it's mold.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> He suggested it was mold but not enough to matter unless they smell/taste of it.


It looks like they're fine. I'd wipe em off and let it go at that. So long as its not in the foot you should be fine IMO.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Snakeyes said:


> Looks like the beginnings of mold to me. Plume is almost crystal like (imagine a very light sprinkling of very fine salt). It's hard to tell though. Look closely, are there little threads/does it look fuzzy? If so, it's mold.


I'll look more closely but I don't remember it being fuzzy.

The box as been sealed for 17 years. I had to break the old cubatobacco seal to check 'em out.

:chk


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

looks like mold, i had some h upmans that looked like that. brushed it off and they were fine. it's hard to tell without a better pic.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

barbourjay said:


> looks like mold, i had some h upmans that looked like that. brushed it off and they were fine. it's hard to tell without a better pic.


Yeah I need to get a tripod so I can do better macro shots. This is just a little Olympus point and shoot anyway.

I'll see what I can do tonight for pictures. 

Any news? PM me.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It's a little bit of mold.As long as you cant see it in the foot,brush them off and put them back in the box.Enjoy!:ss


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> It's a little bit of mold.As long as you cant see it in the foot,brush them off and put them back in the box.Enjoy!:ss


I'll check the feet tonight. Now I've got 6 hours of nervousness. :chk


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

hard to tell from the pic but looks like the beginings of some very minor mold


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

It's mold.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like mold that you can wipe off.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

I think it's mold too...

but looks minor... brush it off and enjoy them...

maybe check to be sure your storage conditions aren't contributing to the mold... could just be a circulation issue. remember to rotate those sticks from time to time.

good luck!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tell you what... send them this way for further inspection. J/K Wipe them down and give them the fire test.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I opened a box of RASCCs that looked exactly like that last night... same little dots, primarily on the caps. From what was mentioned in the subsequent googling that ensued, the consensus is that it is plume. 

Google "mold on cigars" and see what you come up with.

Based on all the reading I did... mold on cigars is blue or bluish/green and is pretty obvious. I just wiped it off and smoked one. Tasted great to me 

:tu


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

jinny said:


> I think it's mold too...
> 
> but looks minor... brush it off and enjoy them...
> 
> ...


These were taken the day of receipt. Not my storage doin it.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

DBall said:


> I opened a box of RASCCs that looked exactly like that last night... same little dots, primarily on the caps. From what was mentioned in the subsequent googling that ensued, the consensus is that it is plume.
> 
> Google "mold on cigars" and see what you come up with.
> 
> ...


If it was plume why did you wipe it off? mm plume.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I am going to just jump in here and say it is mold, since no one has suggested that yet. :ss


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

DBall said:


> I opened a box of RASCCs that looked exactly like that last night... same little dots, primarily on the caps. From what was mentioned in the subsequent googling that ensued, the consensus is that it is plume.


I was always under the impression that plume formed evenly and not splotchy.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's an Opie w/ plume. Not uniform.

http://people.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/cigars/or_1996_opus_x_plume_closeup.jpg


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> I'll check the feet tonight. Now I've got 6 hours of nervousness. :chk


It's pretty minor,I doubt you'll find any...


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I vote mold


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I say that's mold, too; but not enough to matter (unless it's in the feet). Wipe them off, store them well, and smoke them with a big-assed grin. 

PS, mold doesn't have to be blue/green.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Mindflux said:


> Yeah I need to get a tripod so I can do better macro shots. This is just a little Olympus point and shoot anyway.
> 
> I'll see what I can do tonight for pictures.
> 
> Any news? PM me.


i can tell you from personal experience i've had this happen with some of the naked cigars i've ordered in the past. they get exposed to heat when in transit and this is what happens. i've only ever seen it on the surface and it usually wipes away.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I say mold too, looks a bit splotchy on the one stick, unless it's camera glare. Man, do those wrappers every look dark and oily though. Please tell us how they taste.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Mold. Wipe it off. Problem solved.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

mash said:


> I say mold too, looks a bit splotchy on the one stick, unless it's camera glare. Man, do those wrappers every look dark and oily though. Please tell us how they taste.


LIKE SMOKIN' PENICILLIN :ss :chk

kidding, no idea yet. letting them rest.

I'll check them out more thoroughly tonight. It'd be a shame to wipe off what would have been plume mistaken as mold.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Disclaimer: Everything I learned, I learned from google.

(that is to say I am certainly no expert)

I got an idea, though... get a magnifying glass and see if it's fuzzy or crystalline. That ought to be pretty fun and definitive. That or a _really_ close macro.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> LIKE SMOKIN' PENICILLIN :ss :chk
> 
> kidding, no idea yet. letting them rest.
> 
> I'll check them out more thoroughly tonight. It'd be a shame to wipe off what would have been plume mistaken as mold.


Leaving plume(if it were) on or off will not affect the taste imo...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

unless I'm really missing something in the pics, this is mold.

http://vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=topn&cat=0&pos=14

start with the page I linked, then click the link for the plume page, then click the link for the mold page.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

The Professor said:


> unless I'm really missing something in the pics, this is mold.
> 
> http://vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=topn&cat=0&pos=14
> 
> start with the page I linked, then click the link for the plume page, then click the link for the mold page.


I'll see if I can get better pics. I may bust out my F717 to see if it helps me get something closer. If I had seen fuzzies like that I would have flipped the fark out.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> I'll see if I can get better pics. I may bust out my F717 to see if it helps me get something closer. If I had seen fuzzies like that I would have flipped the fark out.


sure ... the fuzzies on the third page are scary; but the ones on the first page (link above) look a lot like yours, though with greater frequency.

here's how I'm seeing it: I think it's light mold that can be wiped off. plume doesn't look like that. if it is plume, wiping it off won't change the flavor of the cigar. so I'd say, why take the risk of leaving mold on if there's any doubt???


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

The Professor said:


> sure ... the fuzzies on the third page are scary; but the ones on the first page (link above) look a lot like yours, though with greater frequency.
> 
> here's how I'm seeing it: I think it's light mold that can be wiped off. plume doesn't look like that. if it is plume, wiping it off won't change the flavor of the cigar. so I'd say, why take the risk of leaving mold on if there's any doubt???


:tpd: The prof knows :cb


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

looks like mold plume is crystal like and not in spots


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Mindflux said:


> Lets play a game.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> ...


Both.

Do I win ? :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Tough to tell. Either way, don't worry about it. Just wipe them off with a dry paper towel and forget about it. As long as there is no mold in the foot you're fine.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

You wanna see mold? I'll take a pic of some Monte's I just bought. Looks like a mouse crawled up in the tube. 

Does it look like little snowflakes? If so you should be ok. If they're not flat, a bit raised and fuzzy. It's mold.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm gonna say it a RARE case of........"Mold-ume-bloom"


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Mold.
Very common with vintage cigars. Just wipe it off with a soft cloth, or use a soft bristle brush....like a shaving brush.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Mold.
> Very common with vintage cigars. Just wipe it off with a soft cloth, or use a soft bristle brush....like a shaving brush.


I'm not using my badger hair brushes for that 
:ss


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like mold to me too. Not a problem though.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks folks. Upon closer inspection they do appear a hair fuzzy.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> Thanks folks. Upon closer inspection they do appear a hair fuzzy.


That's what she said! :chk


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's one for the game... Plume/BLoom or Dust?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Very DUSTY


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Plume or dust?

Considering the dusting appears to be consistant around the entire stick I would say plume.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

My guess is dust, toothy wrappers and maybe some plume. These had been sealed for 5 years. Seems like an awful lot of dust that got in the cannister.


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

I found this while doing some recon work on mold/plume/bloom!

http://home.alltel.net/jbperry/cig.htm


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd like to say plume...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> sure ... the fuzzies on the third page are scary; but the ones on the first page (link above) look a lot like yours, though with greater frequency.
> 
> here's how I'm seeing it: I think it's light mold that can be wiped off. plume doesn't look like that. if it is plume, wiping it off won't change the flavor of the cigar. so I'd say, why take the risk of leaving mold on if there's any doubt???





CeeGar said:


> :tpd: The prof knows :cb


You can't argue with a surgeon! :r :chk


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

My noob eyes say dust......


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

My vote is for Plume:tu


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Hard to say. 
Would have to see how it reacts to fire. :ss


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> Hard to say.
> Would have to see how it reacts to fire. :ss


It burns.

Send em over here and I´ll test em for you.... I wouldn´t say plume, bloom nor mould.... I´d just say... dust em off and smoke em, everything dies over 70ºC... I´d worry if they had holes... Don´t want to be popping beetles while I smoke :ss


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> He suggested it was mold but not enough to matter unless they smell/taste of it.


That's my opinion as well.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Mindflux said:


> Here's an Opie w/ plume. Not uniform.
> 
> http://people.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/cigars/or_1996_opus_x_plume_closeup.jpg


Actually, it is uniform... you just can't see it in the picture because the spots that are apparent to you are the ones reflecting light at the time of the photo.

Anyway, as for the cigars in question, it's a bit of surface mold. In the close-up picture, you can even see the stalks of some of the mold spores.


----------

